# 3MB Friday AM



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'm going to the bridge, probably from 17th around 5:15 if anyone wants to tag along and see the sit inside death yak in action! Don't even think about throwing eggs at me from the pier, I promise you I am deadly casting a 4 ounce pyramid sinker back at you! 
850-450-8853


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just give the bridge folks some room.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

ofcourse, I plan on paddling that half on theother side of the road.


----------

